
Incrementing the Xcode Build Number – Like a Boss - elliotchance
https://elliot.land/incrementing-the-xcode-build-number
======
ColCh
IMHO, better approach is to set version string from git tag and build number
from git commit count in master

------
NinoScript
What about using Apple's Generic Versioning System? They even provide you with
avgtool. There's also fastlane with some commands that use avgtool to bump
your build and version numbers.

~~~
ColCh
If you are using VCS then you need to save your bump each time, producing this
infinite "Bump version" commits. They look not very nice in VCS log

